

Show HN: Rendering 3d models as easy as your smartphone camera - fursund
https://getvisualizer.com/

======
ErikRogneby
At first I thought this was a 3D scanner smartphone app. Depth of field from
multiple aspects. (I was pretty excited..)

~~~
fursund
Arh no sorry :). This is a very simple way of producing beautiful images from
your 3d models.

~~~
huhtenberg
The background video at the top is really confusing. It's like a puzzle - try
and guess what the app does, scroll down for an answer.

This -

    
    
      Visualizer transforms your SketchUp creations into 
      beautiful photos without requiring any special 
      settings, materials, or lighting. 
    

needs to be front and center, because it actually explains what the product
does. And this -

    
    
      Visualizer’s always-ready camera is as simple to use 
      as the camera in your smartphone.
    

only adds to the confusion from the video. It looks like an interesting
product, but it takes an effort to realize that. The page just looks and feels
hectic and messy. I would strongly consider ditching the video and reworking
the copy from scratch.

~~~
fursund
Thanks for your feedback, we'll try and make it clearer what the app does.

